# Cafe/resturants with Wifi (chloraka/tombsOfKings)



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm having trouble setting up broadband so I'm thinking of instead having a habbit of eating out at a cafe/resturant (with free wifi) once a week and just do my internet-tasks from there.
that worked quite fine when I lived in Paphos because for Primetels outrageous price for broadband (40 euros a month) I could instead go and have a large breakfast at a resturant (with wifi) twice a week and do my internet tasks from there (i.e. save money on internet AND get meals for it).

But now I live in chloraka and I can't find a nearby wifi-place, unfortunately they don't really advertise it much here in Cyprus so I thought I'd ask here instead, in my experience if you ask in a random place you have a 1% chance they say "yes of course we have wifi" (but they don't advertise it from outside) or they will have absolutely no idea what you are talking about and get the manager who speaks better english and even he is like "what is a internet? I don't know what you mean".

Atm I have to walk to Paphos for wifi:
*tombs of king 'tea for two's wifi unfortunately doesn't work on my computer for some reason (but barely works on my cellphone and one of the waiters showed me that his iphone is connected so the wifi should be working), even tho all other wifi's work great on my computer, including the one in 'tea for two' in paphos harbour, but even if it worked it's 3km walk along a trafficed road which is a bit too far.
*what I use atm is a pub that's about 100m futher from 'tea for two' but again it's a bit too far and also as a pub they play a bit too loud music for working comfortably in.
*there's a pub in Dimma which I haven't tried yet because when I got there it said on the door that it only opens after 8 in the evening. (also they don't really sell food there just snacks). 

So just checking if anyone knows any resturant/cafe places near chloraka/tombs of the king that has wifi?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Yes there is The Black Velvet Bar on Tomb of the Kings Road by the Laiki Bank just before the Begonia cross roads. If you can get into Coral Bay there is Hectors Bar that serves a full english and free wifi opposite the Cyprus bank.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, but yeah that's the area I got to now which is a bit too far, I was hoping for something further away from kato paphos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Turns out that the one in Dimma is very good: quiet, fast wifi, very near me (found a shortcut), has electricity-socket and cheese-burger for €4.5 or chips for €2. 

so no need for a answer any more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

bah nevermind turned out they charge a extra 2 euros over the meal for the wifi, bah for 6.5 euros they can keep their microwaved 80g burger


----------

